# CLS 65 AMG is for real



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Thing is downright hideous. Saw one the other day in downtown san diego and my friend innocently asked, "did something fall on that car? it looks crushed."


to each his own opinion :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> to each his own opinion :dunno:


sorry to have struck a nerve


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Hmmm... The first link is rumor mill. The second link says the E60 M5 is fast. And has 4drs to boot.

Still think the E60 looks good and is aging even better. :thumbup: 

The Mercs, outside of the SL which is beautiful, are :thumbdwn: 

And lets not bring up Merc's new found lack of reliability.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Which is yet another fine example of why I say BMW should source its M engines from GM. Just imagine an LS7 in there instead.


Nah, they should source from Blackpool, England. TVR's 4L I6 is a beast that makes 400hp, and 310lb-ft torque. And has power NOW on tap always. :thumbup:


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> Wow, the new M5 sure didnt have a long reign at the top, did it?  :tsk:


I guess I'm one of the few here who actually likes the design of the CLS. If I were in the market for a luxury car in its price range, I can easily see myself getting a CLS500.

However, it doesn't matter how powerful of an engine you put in that thing - it isn't comparable to the M5. The CLS is a fast luxury cruiser, whereas the M5 is a high-performance quasi-supercar.

As has been pointed out, there is no way the CLS' chassis can keep up with its powerplants - the car simply is not made to be a Nurburgring athelete - the M5 is.

Two different cars, for two different buyers. Therefore, there is no way the CLS 65 could knock the M5 out of its current reign at the top.

-j


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

atyclb said:


> sorry to have struck a nerve


....?????? i don't get offended by what people say online, and you didn't say anything to offend me. And I remeber ME writing that above... hmm. seems we got a copycat here. Oh wait hes going to go report me again


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> ....?????? i don't get offended by what people say online, and you didn't say anything to offend me. And I remeber ME writing that above... hmm. seems we got a copycat here. Oh wait hes going to go report me again


Wow. It does seem like he struck a nerve.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

iateyourcheese said:


> Wow. It does seem like he struck a nerve.


you can diss the CLS all you want. I have no emotional attachment to it like some of you guys have towards the M5. I would never get the CLS, but i do think its sexy, but there are just other cars i like for that kind of $, so i would never buy it.


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> you can diss the CLS all you want. I have no emotional attachment to it like some of you guys have towards the M5. I would never get the CLS, but i do think its sexy, but there are just other cars i like for that kind of $, so i would never buy it.


I never said anything about the CLS? :dunno:

You just seemed upset at *atyclb*.


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

jim said:


> I guess I'm one of the few here who actually likes the design of the CLS. If I were in the market for a luxury car in its price range, I can easily see myself getting a CLS500.


:stupid:
I think the CLS is beautiful and offers something unique : the comfort and space of a large sedan with the good look of a coupé. I find the new 5, on the other hand, absolutely horrible (with a special mention to the front lights that "leak" on the side). I couldn't never get myself to buy the new M5 no matter how good the performance might be : puke:

This being said I'd be more interested in a CLS 320CDI (which is apparently also scheduled) than a 65 AMG.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Betcour said:


> :stupid:
> I think the CLS is beautiful and offers something unique : the comfort and space of a large sedan with the good look of a coupé. I find the new 5, on the other hand, absolutely horrible (with a special mention to the front lights that "leak" on the side). I couldn't never get myself to buy the new M5 no matter how good the performance might be : puke:


The CLS is ok looking (if you're a rapper making a video), but I'm not into the whole chopped top look as I like cars I can see out off when driving, and the CLS made me claustrophoic, even worse than a 300C. (An its only a coupe in the eyes of the marketing department.)

Yes, the new 5 is ugly. I've tried, realy tried to like it, but I can't (and I even liked the current 7 when it came out, so I am an accepting guy.) Talking to E39 M5 owner today, they said no matter how impressive the drive, they're wait to see the E60's replacement, and may step down to an M3 4-door if/when it comes out again.


----------

